# How do I correct this signature?



## MiniT4 (Aug 29, 2011)

How do I make this signature appaer correct please? Its an image I put in an album on here but it comes up tiny and with a image size written on the bottom which is not part of the actual image!

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. & easy I find.
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your Sig box.
Hoggy.


----------



## MiniT4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy


----------

